# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Cần giúp Unlock pass biến tần yaskawa G7

## chetaocnc

Em mới lụm con biến tần g7 tại không rành lắm thấy hiện tiếng nhật  còn lên nguồn nên mua luôn ai ngờ về đọc manual  thì tới phần setup nó bị dính pass k làm được gì anh em nào biết chỉ em gỡ với thanks.
 ]

----------


## chetaocnc

hic không bác nào biết sao chắc em phải ôm cục nợ này rồi

----------


## vusvus

Gửi bác

----------

chetaocnc

----------


## chetaocnc

> Gửi bác


thanks anh nhé em làm cũng chưa được chắc phải đem ra nhật tảo quá :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

cách bấm cùng lúc cũng quan trọng đó, bác thử lại nhiều kiểu đi. nếu ko đc thì xem trên main có cái jump thì rút ra hoặc nút bấm nào đó bấm tá lả lên. ko sợ hỏng đâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## chetaocnc

> cách bấm cùng lúc cũng quan trọng đó, bác thử lại nhiều kiểu đi. nếu ko đc thì xem trên main có cái jump thì rút ra hoặc nút bấm nào đó bấm tá lả lên. ko sợ hỏng đâu


hố hố thanks các bác em làm xong rồi tại cách nhấn chưa đúng xíu nữa là em hết mấy xị cho mấy anh nhật tảo rồi :Big Grin:  các bác chỉ cần giữ phím reset rồi nhấn phím menu nó hiện ra pass lấy pass đó nhập vô A1-04 là xong

----------


## vufree

Nhân tiện Bác nào biết cách lấy Pass con Yaskawa V1000 không giúp với.

----------


## chetaocnc

> Nhân tiện Bác nào biết cách lấy Pass con Yaskawa V1000 không giúp với.


qua em :Big Grin:  hố hố

----------


## chetaocnc

hiện trạng em nó giờ đẹp long lanh với giao diện tiếng anh  :Big Grin:

----------

